
Remember Webvan? So Does Amazon - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/01/remember-webvan-so-does-amazon/
======
dpapathanasiou
A better comparison would be with Fresh Direct, not Webvan.

It looks like Amazon is focusing on a large yet concentrated local market
(Seattle).

As FD has demonstrated here in NYC, an efficient, local service _can_ work.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I'm betting (and hoping) they'll expand to more cities if the Seattle
operation succeeds.

------
ivankirigin
I can't believe people thought WebVan would make money because computer
scientists know how to solve a travelling salesman problem.

The asynchronous delivery is important -- cold storage for goods. I don't want
to wait for a delivery.

